# [SOLVED] Second monitor is annoyingly flickering



## samfisher99 (May 4, 2005)

Ever since I've last booted, my second monitor seems to flicker and get rolling lines whenever I scroll or game on my main monitor. Here's a video showcasing the problem:

MEGAVIDEO - I'm watching it

I've already rebooted twice. I've never had this problem earlier.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Second monitor is annoyingly flickering*

The site you lioked to says the video is unavailable. 
PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model Number
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## samfisher99 (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Second monitor is annoyingly flickering*

Sorry, try this one.


```
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=WAQI570F
```
MOBO: ASUS P7P55D
CPU: Intel i5-750 2.66GHz at stock
RAM: Corsair 2x2GB DDR3
GPU: Radeon Sapphire HD 5870
PSU: Corsair 550W


----------



## samfisher99 (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Second monitor is annoyingly flickering*

After installing some new cooling and making sure all my cables were connected, I still have this problem


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Second monitor is annoyingly flickering*

Your link is no good.
Try reversing the monitor connections on he GPU.
Try one monitor at a time.
You have a good PSU but it's a little underpowered.


----------



## samfisher99 (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Second monitor is annoyingly flickering*

I'll disconnect my main monitor and check for flickering, then I'll reverse the connection. Brb


----------



## samfisher99 (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Second monitor is annoyingly flickering*

And the link works for me.

Anyways:
-this only happens when I use the faulty monitor as a second monitor. when I disconnect my main monitor and have all my stuff on the faulty one, the problem is gone.
-switching around the cable didn't work.
-changing resolutions didn't work.


----------



## samfisher99 (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Second monitor is annoyingly flickering*

Wait wait wait, scratch that. Do you know what caused this problem? ATi Overdrive. It automatically overclocked my GPU for some reason. Reset it to defaults and everything works.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Second monitor is annoyingly flickering*

Glad you got it worked out!


----------

